# New carry cases (From GD UK)



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Not seen these mentioned anywhere yet.

GW will be selling some bags to cart your cases around in.

These come in three sizes (more info on the pics):

Fast Attack bag (£35)
Tactical (£45)









And Heavy Support Bag (£75) (it's got wheels)


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

So do these have the foam inserts in them, or are GW effectively selling us a variety of expensive, branded bags?


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

From the look of them, they are horrendously overpriced rucksacks and suitcases.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep, horrendously overpriced bags and rucksacks. The bags are empty when sold, so you still have to buy the army cases to go in them.

At 45 quid, i'd say go and buy yourself a laptop bag instead.


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

ppfffttt, for that price i thought they came with army cases GW need some sence knocking into them unish: you can by a very decent size rucksake for £15 or less... or a mini suit case on wheels for like £20!

Also think i'd rather have a bag with a Chaos Icon


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

ok, these are actually a lot bigger and sturdier than i was expecting 

the heavy support bag (the one with wheels) can carry 2 LARGE figure cases, plus enough space for books dice etc.

the Tactical bag has enough space to carry 2 SMALL figure cases, plus enough space for books dice etc.

the Fast attack bag has no room for cases, but has loads of specialist compartments for paints, brushes, sprays and foam areas for transporting the odd miniature or two.


TBH, i think these are brilliant.


----------



## leham89 (Aug 8, 2008)

way to overpriced, i just use stanley organisers, all you need is some foam from blister packs and your set. there cheap from screwfix, and i get the 20% discount of them aswell lol.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

How pathetic. Honestly. Yes, we all LOVE transporting our models around to PAINT. Frikken genious idea... don't cases have handles? Don't we have two hands? The only people it'll benefit is if they have half a million points worth of an army, and if they do, they have too much money than sense. Honestly, these and the board will kill GW profit margins if they're not careful.

Rediculous.



Jase said:


> TBH, i think these are brilliant.


Are you mad? Are you really willing to spend out all this money on overpriced holiday bags with the Aquilla on it? :ireful2:


----------



## Hailo-15 (Aug 4, 2008)

Too expensive wont even think of getting it, go to your local luggage shop they have plents of small suitcases on wheels that can fiit 2 small army boxes at only $55 Au by Antlers which is a great luggage case company! which i bought only 4 days ago lol!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Considering you need to buy your own (also overpriced) figure cases, in addition to the overpriced bag to carry it in, I'll pass.

The Army Transport system that Warstore sells looks like a hell of a better deal


----------



## aetherguy881 (Apr 7, 2008)

I would have to say that I'd stick with the SABOL army transport cases. They're still stronger and more stable for the armies that are contained. Even in car accidents. I am have proof, I was the driver...


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Yep I used GW cases for the first couple of years I played and then someone tipped me off to Sabol. I gotta say I haven't looked back in the 5 years I've been using them. I've owned many Sabol cases and they have withstood much punishment and kept my mini's safe and sound. Sorry GW, I'm sticking with Sabol.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i think the GW cases arent that bad. theyre pretty ugly, and expensive but sturdy nonetheless.

i actually think this is a good idea, i hate walking to my local games place and getting funny looks from people because im carrying a branded GW box around with me....they actually look pretty cool too.

they are far too expensive though. id never buy one at that price.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Pricey, yes. Worth not getting stopped by the cops because you're carrying something that looks suspiciously like a handgun case? Yeah...


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I ordered my cases from a Canadian company, called Charon productions, awesome quality and they look nice


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

cccp said:


> i actually think this is a good idea, i hate walking to my local games place and getting funny looks from people because im carrying a branded GW box around with me....they actually look pretty cool too.


But, they all have Aquilas on them, it's the same problem


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I'll be sticking with the 'figures in comfort' range of cases that i use. They havent failed me yet.


----------



## aetherguy881 (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, allow me to continue with the car crash...

I had 2 of my friend's armies in the back too.

My army in the Sabol case was unscathed, the rhino was shaken.

The Tau army in the GW case (big blue) had shifted all over the place, became unlatched and spilled about half the contents. There were heavy casualties in the more elite ranks, many crisis suits now feel better. Also several skimmers now have their landing gear again.

The Dark Angels army suffered a few injuries in their tackle box due to the fact that the owner doesn't know Newton's first law. He thought that if they slid freely, there wouldn't be as much stress on the fancier models. So since they weren't packed tightly (or in foam) they slid with the car's momentum and broke off a few metal arms and backpacks.

One thing I don't like about GW's foam is that it's too soft and doesn't hold it's own under force. It's a nice concept such that it won't put stress on your model, however it doesn't distribute the forces acted upon it AND keep it's rigidity as well as sabol's foam.


----------



## warsmith-893 (Sep 7, 2008)

hey quick question before i moan about these carry cases.
where the f**k do i get my hands on these SABOL cases from, web site would be usefull.

now to this, the only one i think i would would buy is the painting bag because i find it a 
big ass problem carting paints and stuff around without carry case. and my local stores paints and brushs suck big time. but the small carry case holder is tempting because the only alternative when i live is a f**king camping bag and you get worse looks for carrying that around town.

but the £75 one is the biggest rip off ive ever seen.


----------



## Recluce (Jul 20, 2008)

http://www.saboldesigns.net/home.html

Yes, these do look nice.... I like how the foam can be punched out in a specific shape.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

also sold by www.thewarstore.com


----------



## Julius Kaesoron (May 14, 2008)

Hang on a second.

My apocolypse bag is ace. All the pockets are the right sizes, and every thing slots in really nice. And it is tough durable etc.
I personally would more that consider a custom designed case, rather than a cheapo ruck sack from Millets, which looks crap is all the wrong size.

GW need a bag range. You may say there are to expensive I disagree.

And I bet they sell loads.

Those other companies bags are pretty pricey aswell I seem to remember when I last looked.

Rant Over

Cheers J


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Julius Kaesoron said:


> Hang on a second.
> 
> My apocolypse bag is ace. All the pockets are the right sizes, and every thing slots in really nice. And it is tough durable etc.
> I personally would more that consider a custom designed case, rather than a cheapo ruck sack from Millets, which looks crap is all the wrong size.
> ...



The big heavy support bag, just the bag, is about $150 US, and holds two of the $90 large figure cases. That's $330 for the total package. 

If I recall, the large army boxes carry about 6 1" deep trays, or a couple of thicker ones for tanks, etc. So let's call it a total of 12" of trays.

The Sabol Army Transport Division case can come with any combination of different sized trays. The pre-loaded one comes with a dozen trays, ranging from 1" deep to 4" deep, all of them are totally customizable, just tear out the littl eblocks of foam to make a custom fit for odd shaped minis, and to make for most efficient use of space.

total it holds about 24" of trays. They look a little narrower than tghe GW trays, so perhaps it only carries abott 50% more minis...really, it's hard to judge, but it's easy to see that it DOES carry more, because you;re not wasting space on the hard cases and dead air.

The price? about $150 if you buy the pre-loaded one with trays included.

For just the bag, about $65 from the warstore...and it does have extra pockets for books and templates and whatnot.

In other words, less than half the price of GW's bags and figure boxes, but with way more figure capacity and the ability to totally customize each and every tray

So, yeah...they may be nice bags and all, but they *are* overpriced, or at least twice as expensive as the competition.

I'm sorry, but it;s true. For the same price as buying a fancy GW bag with a hard case to go inside it, you can get *four* times the transport capacity from the SABOL bags


----------



## Julius Kaesoron (May 14, 2008)

Fair enough I stand corrected on price and capacity.

But cosmetically these look very good the expanding front section looks superb.
Alot of people will already have one of the GW cases so this option would be superb for those people. 

Sabol cases do not have custom aquila's and squad markings.

Enjoy your Sabol cases I'm having one of these.

Laters J


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I will admit, the GW cases do look cool.
And I did try to order the apocalypse backpack, but they were all out by the time I had the cash. I still wish I had one...

But when it comes to layiong oout a ton of cash and buying something to haul everything, I'd rather get more for less. I can always add my own markings.


----------



## TTIO (Sep 5, 2008)

just out of interest, is there anywhere in the EU that sells the Sabol cases (customs sucks. 'Nuff said)


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Quite a handy release in my opinion. I hate it having to travel around transporting Two big cases so I may have to look into these to solve my problem :biggrin:

Thanks for showing these!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Thay look nice I admit, although if I was in need of buying some I'd go for the sabol, not really something I worry about though, as I haven't gamed away now for about 6 years, around the last time I ran a games club.

I might need something like this in the future though, once the boys are old enough that if I took them to a club, they wouldn't trash everything.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Tactical backpack... I'd be better off buying a school bag and buying the cases than using that...

And about the Chaos icon, chop up some model trees to make a Chaos icon and glue it on the front of a bag


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I can't believe that anyone would be stupid enough to fork out £75 for a tacky looking suitcase:shok:
What has the world come to?
You can get cases for less than half the price in any luggage store, but people would actually pay that much over the odds just because it has a few GW logos on it?
I am amazed and more than a little saddened!


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

Theres 3 stores in my mall that just sell suitcases, bags and backpacks. If i wanted to buy a bag/case for my case, i would just go to one of those stores and buy one for $15-$20. Whos going to buy a 75 pound suitcase to carry 2 small cases? Who carries 2 small cases???


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh, but it carries two LARGE cases.
There we go, that changes everything.


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Oh, but it carries two LARGE cases.
> There we go, that changes everything.


ohhh...my bad.
Who carries two large cases?  

well obviously apocalypse players would, but then again, how many players have enough points to play apocalypse and would want to buy a case for their case?

My point is that i dont see the point in buying these things, especially not for the price.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

No thanks!!!!

I have a car that does the same job as these case cases.
While i do realise that my car may have cost a fair sight more than these cases, it seemed to me at the time of purchase to be one of lifes neccesities and also serves other purposes.

I do however like the value for money that the Sabol cases offer, though i think i'll just make my own out of an el cheapo suit case for less than $50 Australian.

Good luck with these GW!


----------

